# Possibly clutch problem?



## eskimo42 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello I am having a problem with my car and cannot put my finger on the exact proble, however I am thinking it's the clutch.

I will be driving in a gear I am possitive this happens in 3rd, 4th, and 5th gear and when I floor it the rpm's will jump up, and then come right back down and wont accelerate very much at all. It appears as it if it's slipping. When I dont floor on it, the car generally drives normally. Could this be the clutch?

Don't take this the wrong way I rarley floor on the car, but it is the onyl way to re create the problem that happens. Any advice or ideas will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

eskimo42 said:


> Hello I am having a problem with my car and cannot put my finger on the exact proble, however I am thinking it's the clutch.
> 
> I will be driving in a gear I am possitive this happens in 3rd, 4th, and 5th gear and when I floor it the rpm's will jump up, and then come right back down and wont accelerate very much at all. It appears as it if it's slipping. When I dont floor on it, the car generally drives normally. Could this be the clutch?
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way I rarley floor on the car, but it is the onyl way to re create the problem that happens. Any advice or ideas will be appreciated. Thank you.


its your clutch bro. simple torture test for you - start the vehicle and with the e-brake on, place the transmission in 5th gear and slowly let the clutch out. if the engine continues to run, your clutch is pretty much gone.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> its your clutch bro. simple torture test for you - start the vehicle and with the e-brake on, place the transmission in 5th gear and slowly let the clutch out. if the engine dies, your clutch is pretty much gone.



shouldn't it be if the engine still runs the clutch is gone? It would slip in 5th gear stopped if it was worn out.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> shouldn't it be if the engine still runs the clutch is gone? It would slip in 5th gear stopped if it was worn out.


haha, yeah youre right. thats what i get for early morning posting... ill fix it. good catch.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> haha, yeah youre right. thats what i get for early morning posting... ill fix it. good catch.



Thanks for the rep man. I knew something was fishy


----------

